# Embarrassing myself



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I do a blog and a You Tube channel on my workshop and some of the goings on in there. I recently posted a video on a bit of work I did on my acoustic. Part of the reason I do it is to encourage others to do the same. No matter what your hobby, run the camera and post some content. I use a Canon S100 point and shoot that can be had for about $40 used and a tripod, and use Windows Movie Maker to edit (came with Windows). So it doesn't cost a lot. I watch a lot of YT and enjoy seeing the creativity, but if I am going to live by "record it and put it up", I guess I am going to have to put up or shut up. I am not a very good player, and this is the first time I picked up the guitar in about 6 months, and I am aware of what my voice is like. My Dad used to say "You have a good voice for cooling soup". My apologies to Mr. Henley and The Eagles.

[video=youtube;nUtG6w2by38]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUtG6w2by38[/video]


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Very good, YouTube is not national television*, you can post whatever you do with your life. I enjoyed the video and subscribed.

*it is world television


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm glad you contributed. Keep it up.


----------



## GaryDrainville (Sep 27, 2015)

Bravo! I enjoyed that. Well done.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Gosh, thanks folks.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Every single time I post something I'm embarrassed by it.

There was nothing to be embarrassed about with that.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The guitar is in tune, so you're ahead of most UTubers right there.

Good job Jim, thanks for the post!


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Good on you mate, good on you.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey, I recognized that tune! Remember, no GC performance is complete unless you're wearing plaid pants.

Encore!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks again folks. Sorry, I don't own any plaid pants, and my tan ones were in the wash .


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Good on you! You're doing what most of us others don't have the balls to try.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Good job. If I may say so, I think if you sang a little louder, you would even sound better.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I must say, that with all the great talent I have seen posted on the forum, I did not expect this kind of response. I humbly thank you all very much.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2015)

That's the beauty about this site. No judgement, but, encouragement.
Nicely done DaddyO!


----------

